# What park/freestyle board should I get?



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I have an Era it's a lot of fun and easy to mess around on. I got a Lago Double Barrel to replace it and I'm hoping that it's a little bit more stable when going quickly. Jibsaw was on the list also it sounds sweet. Capita DOA? Fuck Lib - especially the SB - the Era is far better and far cheaper.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Before someone else says it, 11.5-12 shoe size isn't going to be your boot size. Head on over to the boot forum, find the topics on proper boot fitting and make sure to measure your foot length and width to find your true size. You're on the cusp of regular vs wide boards so you really want to find out which direction you need to go in. 

That said, on a budget go for last years models or some of the cheaper high performers. Don't get a skate banana.

I'd push you towards;
Yes Basic or Jackpot
Salomon Villain or Huck Knife
Capita DOA 
Flow Era
Endeavor Cobain, Live or B.O.D (Canadian so great exchange rate if you're US)
K2 Happy Hour
Rossi Jibsaw
Arbor Westmark
Rome Agent 
Burton Process 

All of those can be found for under $400, current year models low $400s.


----------



## Dominic McGuire (Oct 27, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> I have an Era it's a lot of fun and easy to mess around on. I got a Lago Double Barrel to replace it and I'm hoping that it's a little bit more stable when going quickly. Jibsaw was on the list also it sounds sweet. Capita DOA? Fuck Lib - especially the SB - the Era is far better and far cheaper.


Thanks for the imput. Ive heard good things about the Era, not sure if i would go with the Era or the Verve. They dont have them in 159 so I would have decide between a 158 or a smaller board with a wide width . Also, have your tried out your double barrel yet? looks like a killer board! Also the era and


----------



## Dominic McGuire (Oct 27, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Before someone else says it, 11.5-12 shoe size isn't going to be your boot size. Head on over to the boot forum, find the topics on proper boot fitting and make sure to measure your foot length and width to find your true size. You're on the cusp of regular vs wide boards so you really want to find out which direction you need to go in.
> 
> That said, on a budget go for last years models or some of the cheaper high performers. Don't get a skate banana.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the options, ill definitely do some research on them. Im trying to figure out if i should go with a wide or normalwidth board. I know each board can have different standard widths so i guess it depends on the type/brand of board I go for. The only reason im considering the skate banana is because i found a deal on ebay for $300 and a friend of mine has one. In regards to Rome, what do you know about the Rerverb? There is a deal on that too just not sure how it compares to the Reverb Rocker.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Very happy with the Rossi Jibsaw I bought last year.
Terrific board.
Terrific price.
Terrific value.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Dominic McGuire said:


> Thanks for the imput. Ive heard good things about the Era, not sure if i would go with the Era or the Verve. They dont have them in 159 so I would have decide between a 158 or a smaller board with a wide width . Also, have your tried out your double barrel yet? looks like a killer board! Also the era and


I've only tried the DB indoors so far:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/showthread.php?p=2813537

Also worth mentioning it's a bit wider than average so that may help. They've still got some of last year's left for cheap.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Very happy with the Rossi Jibsaw I bought last year.
> Terrific board.
> Terrific price.
> Terrific value.


+1 to this!^^

Also, to address the normal/wide board problem, I ride a size 12 snowboard boot (shhhhh don't tell Wired, I haven't used his technique yet :embarrased1, and I try not to ride boards with a waist width of 26.0. That is because I try to scratch my nipples using the snow. Sometimes I break that rule, but that is my typical rule of thumb. 

BUT, that isn't to say you can't ride something smaller than that. I have ridden regular-waisted boards for a good majority of my life and honestly, unless you are laying deep euro carves Yawgoon style, you probably wouldn't notice a thing at size 12 boot, especially being in the park. 

I would say get your boots properly fitted following the advice given above. I'm going to guess you may drop all the way to something like a 10/10.5 and we won't even need to have this discussion. If you truly are a 12, and aren't spending time trying to lay down on the snow while riding, you'd be fine anything >25.5 or so.


----------



## Dominic McGuire (Oct 27, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> I've only tried the DB indoors so far:
> 
> Also worth mentioning it's a bit wider than average so that may help. They've still got some of last year's left for cheap.


Its on sale rn on their website so i might look into it.


----------



## Dominic McGuire (Oct 27, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> +1 to this!^^
> 
> Also, to address the normal/wide board problem, I ride a size 12 snowboard boot (shhhhh don't tell Wired, I haven't used his technique yet :embarrased1, and I try not to ride boards with a waist width of 26.0. That is because I try to scratch my nipples using the snow. Sometimes I break that rule, but that is my typical rule of thumb.
> 
> ...


Are there any real disadvantages of getting a wider board instead of more narrow. Could it be more stiff?


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dominic McGuire said:


> Are there any real disadvantages of getting a wider board instead of more narrow. Could it be more stiff?


The main disadvantage is it can be slower edge to edge. Having smaller feet and a lot of extra board under the footprint causes you to have to use extra energy and strength to leverage the foot against the board and get it on edge. I would probably say it may make the board a tiny bit stiffer too, but you probably would probably never notice a discernible difference. 

Me personally, I like wide boards. There are a couple others around here who also fully enjoy wide boards (@timmytard comes to mind), even with 'normal' sized feet. I love laying down hard carves on fresh groomers and never having to worry about boot out or anything. I have never felt I was sluggish from rail to rail either, but I also have large feet so wouldn't know what it would feel like having too much board, WW-wise. Biggest advice, demo a ton of boards, swap with your friends, just ride anything and everything you can. You will eventually figure out exactly what you enjoy and will have a better idea next time you are looking for a board. And trust me, you will be looking for another soon, just like the rest of us >


----------



## Dominic McGuire (Oct 27, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> The main disadvantage is it can be slower edge to edge. Having smaller feet and a lot of extra board under the footprint causes you to have to use extra energy and strength to leverage the foot against the board and get it on edge. I would probably say it may make the board a tiny bit stiffer too, but you probably would probably never notice a discernible difference.
> 
> Me personally, I like wide boards. There are a couple others around here who also fully enjoy wide boards (@timmytard comes to mind), even with 'normal' sized feet. I love laying down hard carves on fresh groomers and never having to worry about boot out or anything. I have never felt I was sluggish from rail to rail either, but I also have large feet so wouldn't know what it would feel like having too much board, WW-wise. Biggest advice, demo a ton of boards, swap with your friends, just ride anything and everything you can. You will eventually figure out exactly what you enjoy and will have a better idea next time you are looking for a board. And trust me, you will be looking for another soon, just like the rest of us >


makes sense. Ill see if i can try some other boards before I buy. Thanks for the advice


----------

